# Issues activating my Bolt



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

So i went to the store when i got my bolt in today to get a new sim for it. After getting the sim put in and the guy at the store saying itd activate on its own in 30 min or so...i waited an hour or 2 then called verizon...nothing so far the guy is supposed to call me back in 15 min to see if the problem is on his end blah!

it was shipped with bamf sense rom any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

i dont think its a rooted/rom issue. but i'm going to attempt to flash back to a stock image so big red doesnt give me shit tomorrow when i go into the store again..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious, nobody tried to use the *228 method to activate, did they? This method does not work, and in fact has been reported to fry SIM cards (which has also been disputed as being impossible). Either way, there's a different number you have to call to activate it (sorry, I don't have it but if you search forum posts from when the TBolt launched, you'll find it there). And there's no reason that VZW should need to do this for you. They only need to give you the SIM card and the phone number. From that point, all you do is call that number, wait a few minutes (literally like 5 or less) and it should work.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just curious, nobody tried to use the *228 method to activate, did they? This method does not work, and in fact has been reported to fry SIM cards (which has also been disputed as being impossible). Either way, there's a different number you have to call to activate it (sorry, I don't have it but if you search forum posts from when the TBolt launched, you'll find it there). And there's no reason that VZW should need to do this for you. They only need to give you the SIM card and the phone number. From that point, all you do is call that number, wait a few minutes (literally like 5 or less) and it should work.


The *228 method was strictly said by verizon not to use because it screws up the sim cards configuration since they are lte sim cards. Either way, did the verizon rep put in the correct sim card number? If you want me to double check you can pm me and I will check why it's not working while I'm at the store.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its definitely an issue with the sim and the activation. It wasn't activated properly.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure what wrong. I ended up just going back to stock and rooting again from scratch...no 1 2 3 method lol
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Joshjunior said:


> Not sure what wrong. I ended up just going back to stock and rooting again from scratch...no 1 2 3 method lol
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Oh, so it came to you rooted and the radio connection didn't work? I bet you whoever rooted it had a mismatched radio on it for the ROM so your problem had nothing to do with activation - it probably had the wrong radio on there! Sorry I didn't think of this sooner.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah it had bamf on it when it got here. Ionno the starting from scratch seemed to do it good. I'm enjoying cm7 now. Trying to get all the cool stuff setup
Swyped from my bolt running cm7


----------

